# HAUNTED RADIO: hauntcon, atlanta's days of the dead, evil dead, carrie, and more!!



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we kick off 2013 with news on the haunts that will be a part of the 2013 Hauntcon haunt tour. Also, Atlanta's Days of the Dead Convention, The Devil's Rejects, House Of 1,000 Corpses, the Return of the Living Dead, Blair Witch, Evil Dead remake, a new release date for the Carrie remake, and more!!

Then, we review the film, "Idle Hands" and then our demonic DJ spins you around the "Vortex" with a hit song from the film, "Halloween: the Curse of Michael Myers." All of this and so much more on the January 9 edition of Haunted Radio!!

*Listen to show:* Haunted Radio-010913.mp3

*Website:* http://www.hauntedradiopodcast.com/


----------

